# Going to JWU in RI



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Hi everyone,
I'll be going to JWU in RI in September and I'd like to maybe make some connections here before I go. Are there any other current students of JWU RI here?
I'll be 23 in May. Which dorms do I have my pick of? I don't know if I'm considered a freshman because it's my first year, or an upper classman because of my age! LOL
Well anyway if anyone goes to JWU RI or has graduated from there, I would appreciate any feedback.
-Kate


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I can't give you much feedback in terms of dorms, since I attended J&W a long time ago, and things have probably changed since then, but if this is your first year, you are most definitely a freshman.

Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## dcifan2k (Sep 25, 2001)

hi kate,
I will be also attending j&w RI this spetember, my name is michael fulton I just got back from the fly-in program this weekend so I can tell you quite a bit about it. everyone has the same size dorm for the culinary campus and they are co-ed dorms.
and yes you are considered a freshman just like me because it is your first year. I will hopefully see you there if you have any other questions I would love to answer them for you.

Michael


----------



## bacchus (Mar 19, 2002)

wow, Im going to be attending J&W in either North Miami or Providence next fall, Im transferring from the school I'm at now. I plan on taking the B.S in Culinary Arts. I hope you both do well and maybe one day we shall cross paths.


----------

